# Constipation



## nachtschatten (Sep 22, 2003)

I buy an already made raw food that I add my own veggies to. This mixture must have a bit more bone content in it because my dog is a little constipated. What can I add to the food to help with this?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

A bit of pumpkin.

ETA: _PLAIN _canned pumpkin, with no spices or anything.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL Ashley, One good way to get them a great dose of pure pumpkin, is take a long time to carve one for Halloween and then turn your back for 10 minutes while your GSD eats it's entire face off! Yup, she won't have the runs for awhile









Actually she hasn't for months now, just GAK, my daughter carved that pumpkin!

Oh, edited for paying attention now. Isn't the pumpkin for diarrhea and not constipation? I would look into the bone content in the pre packaged, what type is it? Sounds like he needs more MM to balance it out?


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: StarryNite Isn't the pumpkin for diarrhea and not constipation?


It's for fiber which can work either way.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I would add more meat - get some ground chicken or hamburger (or any meat) and give it to him - 

Rule of thumb for letting the poop guide your feeding:
constipation = too much bone - add more meat

diarrhea=too little bone add more bone


----------

